# FTP Server APP



## rlmaers (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm done with MTP. It works inconsistently on my system and has inexplicably lost all files in several folders. So I'd like to change to something that's tried and proven, and I've seen several FTP server apps on Google Play. I've tried QuickSSHd, which works but lags a lot (at least in Terminal). Are there any other apps you could recommend?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I use AndFTP. Don't use it a lot, so I can't give you a honest evaluation of it, though.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

SSHDroid is an alternative. Generally sshd apps for android only lag if you don't have them focused and the screen kept on. Has to do with the phone basically going to sleep when it's off and I don't think any have bothered finding a workaround for it yet to keep a wakelock without the screen on.

If you're generally connecting to a windows PC over linux/osx, then perhaps try a samba server app for android instead: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.funkyfresh.samba&hl=en


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

yarly said:


> SSHDroid is an alternative. Generally sshd apps for android only lag if you don't have them focused and the screen kept on. Has to do with the phone basically going to sleep when it's off and I don't think any have bothered finding a workaround for it yet to keep a wakelock without the screen on.
> 
> If you're generally connecting to a windows PC over linux/osx, then perhaps try a samba server app for android instead: https://play.google....esh.samba&hl=en


Been using SSHDroid for quite some time now, I highly recommend it, gets the job done.


----------

